# EasyCraig's Halloween/Birthday Party Haunt 2013



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

- I officially start when our Halloween Party invite goes out.... I finished it today.... so hopefully I will start the mailing Saturday or Monday at worst...

- thinking about adding an orange background and maybe doing the banner yellow... still undecided... waiting for the boss to get home and give me her approval ! lol... ec


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Did you do the graphics, they are sweeet?


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

.

- hand drawn.... old school style ! -thanks ! ec


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love the old school look


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

- i got most of our invites out today.... i ended up printing them on a green paper (shown) and hand coloring in the "10th Anniversary" -orange... (not shown)....

i can't remember if i shared our "new years card" for 2012/13... we sent it a week before xmas.... -we got nothing but positive feedback from it..... will be hard to top this year i think...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those New Year's cards are a hoot!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

What a cool idea. they all look awesome! great artwork


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

my jumping spider arrived (love it) and this limb ripper which will be placed on the turn of the tunnel of terror....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^I like the looks of that creature!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

I had my daughter make the 'crawl' under the house yesterday... (much easier on my back!) - I took her to the Lorde concert last night for helping....

this is most of what she pulled out (some bins not shown, already in the house)


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ummm, do you ever hear strange sounds, etc. from under the house when these are stored? heehee


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can just imagine a termite inspector's response if he crawled under your house in the off season


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

roxy.... no inspector lately but we did have a AT&T guy come over and he had to go under the house.... I could tell he was not too fond of crawling through the bodies and boxes we have down below ! lol...

i worked on the tunnel this weekend.... got the dividing wall up (2x4's) and walls ( all made of cardboard ) - gotta say the cardboard was a good idea... light, real easy to work with... (easy to cut and flexible ) .... -much easier then moving panels around which i did in the past. I saved the cardboard I painted my skellies on and tacked them to the ceiling in one side...

here are some before and after pictures..... i still need to tarp the whole thing, figure out the lighting (gotta do at night time after the tarps are up ), and decorate of course.... more pics to follow as we move forward. I am staging today ( getting everything out of tubs/boxes ) and figuring out where I think it will go... also hanging all the disco lights under the patio... ec


















w









-will cardboard walls up :










other side :










- the idea is to have the kids walk down the right side (very narrow and it will be pitch black aside from some ambient lighting ) -of course it will be filled with body parts and skeletons they will have to maneuver around, i am planning on sticking a water mister above one of the panels so it will be dipping water down one of the walls... -should be interesting... never done it before but as i started with the idea... i think if one wall is wet and they have to touch it... should be a pretty good scare...


----------

